# Gallery > Finished Maps >  Skenara [Land Beyond the Sea]

## J.Edward

This one was done over the course of 4 days. 
Two 8 hour days drawing and then one 8 hour and one 10 hour day painting.
This was a new attempt... all pencil work is actually done digitally in Manga Studio.
I found the pencil tools to be quite good.
I have been having issues with wacom and photoshop of late and am trying other options.
Line work was done in Manga Studio, color and text done in PS.
Might also post a non-color version and a black and white, but I need to make some adjustments first.  :Wink: 

*Skenara, and ancient land beyond the sea... It rests southeast from the lands of Haldesher over the Kohl Sea.

When the peoples of Simbral first came to these lands, they found them inhabited by crude beasts and dark secretive folk who dwelt in caves and in the stony grounds. The vegetation ruled the lands in all but a few scant places.

An old and powerful people had once called this land home, but few remained.
In places like Ygryn and Skar, or far to the south in Far Nyeshe, the lasy of Ylan weaved splendid magics and crafted arcane wonders in the hopes of undoing what they had done in ages past. The primeval lands grow over them, invested with strange forms and powers not of the natural world.

Thus the travellers form Simbral laid hands upon the land, to claim it and tame it to their purposes. Over many centuries it would seem they had succeeded. But forces once unleashed upon the TuAl, the wild woods, do not sleep. They creep, slow and steady, caring little of time and the ages of men.

Genereation after generation, the peoples of Skenara face the insidious crawl of the skagrafol and all the dark menace they bring. Great swathes of woodlands must often be burned to the ground to ensure that the blight does not spread.

Long ago the cities of Kida and Sekiz were lost to the dark fingers within the Zurinal. The blight threatens to spread even unto the very lands of Bhale.

Some folk believe that hope will come from Yleshe or Ylande. Others believe that the secrets lie hidden in some dusty ruin long since abandoned by the Ylan.

Others believe that a new power rises deep in Volanus, awakening fire and stone to roll against the the green plague; one day to return things to their natural order.

But an ancient thing sits north of Ragrinal who knows that none of these things are true. It waits, as it has for ages, to break the bones of mortal men and crumble their stone cities to rubble and dust under the thorny touch of skeck.*

And on a side note......
A friend has suggested that I should start a Patreon account to produce more work for these sorts of game and story places.
Obviously the Patreon funds would allow more time to be devoted to these non-commission pieces and all the story stuff that goes with them.
Let me know what you think - would you be interested? What sort of things would you want to see? What would make that interesting for you?

Here's the map

----------


## kacey

It's gorgeous J.Edward! Like always I'm envious of you're talent. I love the colours, the border is awesome, I really like this style. The text, and compass are really cool, and the story that goes along with it really helped to paint a picture of this place in my mind.

I don't know much about Patreon, but if I were into role playing games I would definitely pay money to use this setting.

----------


## zhar2

gorgeous!!

----------


## Wired

Wonderful map, and the description just makes it better.  :Smile:

----------


## ThomasR

The map of course is another gem ! I love the mountain range that turns into a rift, I love the lonely peak near Nyshe, the wondrous variety of your mountains. The forest following the coasts tell a lot about this world. There are so much different features to look at, the maps makes me dizzy. The old paper is really a win and the little dark spots really tell "I've spent some time in a moist drawer". The sea monsters are really classic but you somehow managed to give them your unique touch. The font, if I can call those gorgeous letters a font, is masterfully executed and I love the key, the key border and the calamari. I love the backstory but I'd say that for me, the real marvel of this map is the compass whose aesthetics are both looking like it's coming out of a fairy tale and have a chilling vibe to it. Bravo ! And Patreon on !!

----------


## Mouse

Oh my!  :sigh:  I'm going to end up running out of walls to put your maps on, J.Edward  :Smile: 

Having attacked cartography from the DIY writer-turned-cartographer side of things, and never having played an RPG in my life, I'm sadly not really in a position to either comment or vote on the other issue, but I would definitely buy a print of as many of your maps as I could afford, to frame and put on my wall  :Smile:

----------


## Chashio

Absolutely wonderful map, J! Every bit of it.  :Very Happy: 

Patreon... Yes. Do it.  :Smile:

----------


## Greg

Absolutely stunning piece J! This is going straight into my inspirations map collection. I love the colours, the style, the creatures, pretty much everything about it!  :Very Happy: 

Only thing I'm not a huge fan of is the title font, which is a little much in my opinion, but I'm probably in the minority on this.  :Wink: 

Great work once again!  :Smile: 

As for Patreon, I'm not too sure about the ins and outs of it, so won't vote, but if Chashio recommends it, it's gotta be good!  :Very Happy:

----------


## FrancescaBaerald

As I have already told you on DevianArt this map is absolutely one of my favourite. I really love every aspect of it. It's a terrific piece of art.

----------


## Robulous

Lovely  :Smile:  Is this a commission or just for fun? It would look great in a book.

Re Patreon I've seen other people have them - I think vorropohaiah has a Patreon for his Atlas Elyden - there's no harm in giving it a try. I just wonder how much people contribute. They're big on Youtube which is more of a mass medium, fantasy cartography must be a fairly small community though it attracts the wider roleplaying community.

----------


## Eilathen

I am so in love with this style  :Very Happy:  Splendid map, J.Edward. Btw, it's Haldesh*a*r  :Wink: 

A very nice addition to all your worldbuilding stuff. Although i for one like the Haldeshar map better (and would love to see such a writeup for it). Also, a worldmap that binds all of this setting together. I guess this answers the question as to the Patreon thing as well. I think it's a good idea. I don't know exactly how it works, though. So i can't say for sure if i can contribute in a useful manner. But i'd love to see you do more worldbuilding and maps in this style (being an enthusiastic p&p roleplayer, that shouldn't come as a surprise  :Wink:  ).

----------


## ChickPea

Such a beautiful map! 

I haven't voted on the Patreon thing, as I don't game so don't feel it's aimed at me. But Robulous is right that Vorro uses Patreon. I think Kosmic Dungeon uses a sorta similar service (Tip-something?) Maybe one of those guys could give you some advice.

----------


## ravells

It's a real stunner! What typefaces did you use? I love 'em all and they work really well together. It really does look hand-drawn and hand painted too. 

I had to look up Patreon. What a cool concept! I suppose it requires having a following who want to see more of your stuff? I guess there's nothing to lose!

----------


## J.Edward

> It's gorgeous J.Edward! Like always I'm envious of you're talent. I love the colours, the border is awesome, I really like this style. The text, and compass are really cool, and the story that goes along with it really helped to paint a picture of this place in my mind.
> 
> I don't know much about Patreon, but if I were into role playing games I would definitely pay money to use this setting.


Thank you Kacey  :Smile: 
I am still not sure what my intention for Patreon would be.
Initially my thought had been to provide game maps and stuff, as those are some of the largest comsumers of maps [rpg gamers].
My truest desire would be to simply produce maps and stories with some additional illustrations that go along with those things.
But I am unsure if there would be a market for such things. I guess time will tell. 



> gorgeous!!


Thanks Zhar  :Smile: 



> Wonderful map, and the description just makes it better.


Thanks Wired  :Smile: 



> The map of course is another gem ! I love the mountain range that turns into a rift, I love the lonely peak near Nyshe, the wondrous variety of your mountains. The forest following the coasts tell a lot about this world. There are so much different features to look at, the maps makes me dizzy. The old paper is really a win and the little dark spots really tell "I've spent some time in a moist drawer". The sea monsters are really classic but you somehow managed to give them your unique touch. The font, if I can call those gorgeous letters a font, is masterfully executed and I love the key, the key border and the calamari. I love the backstory but I'd say that for me, the real marvel of this map is the compass whose aesthetics are both looking like it's coming out of a fairy tale and have a chilling vibe to it. Bravo ! And Patreon on !!


Thanks so much Thomas  :Very Happy:  
I was fond of the spire at Nyshe. I have had trouble in the past with trying to convey a bit of a darker tone.
Maybe this one succeeds a bit because it was already present in the story. Maybe it leaked into the map.  :Wink: 



> Oh my!  :sigh:  I'm going to end up running out of walls to put your maps on, J.Edward 
> 
> Having attacked cartography from the DIY writer-turned-cartographer side of things, and never having played an RPG in my life, I'm sadly not really in a position to either comment or vote on the other issue, but I would definitely buy a print of as many of your maps as I could afford, to frame and put on my wall


Thank you Mouse  :Smile: 
I explained a bit in Kacey's response about what I'd like to do.
I will have to investigate what the cost of getting maps printed and shipped would be.



> Absolutely wonderful map, J! Every bit of it. 
> 
> Patreon... Yes. Do it.


Thank you Chashio  :Very Happy:  
We will see about this Patreon thing.  :Wink: 



> Absolutely stunning piece J! This is going straight into my inspirations map collection. I love the colours, the style, the creatures, pretty much everything about it! 
> Only thing I'm not a huge fan of is the title font, which is a little much in my opinion, but I'm probably in the minority on this. 
> Great work once again! 
> 
> As for Patreon, I'm not too sure about the ins and outs of it, so won't vote, but if Chashio recommends it, it's gotta be good!


Thanks GLS  :Smile: 
What was your thinking on the lettering? Too large? Too 'tree-ish'? Just curious.

----------


## J.Edward

> As I have already told you on DevianArt this map is absolutely one of my favourite. I really love every aspect of it. It's a terrific piece of art.


Thank you so much Francesca  :Very Happy: 



> Lovely  Is this a commission or just for fun? It would look great in a book.
> 
> Re Patreon I've seen other people have them - I think vorropohaiah has a Patreon for his Atlas Elyden - there's no harm in giving it a try. I just wonder how much people contribute. They're big on Youtube which is more of a mass medium, fantasy cartography must be a fairly small community though it attracts the wider roleplaying community.


Thanks Rob  :Smile: 
Yeah, I am unsure if there would be enough interest to warrant the time involvement.
But, I suppose trying it will be the only way to know.



> I am so in love with this style  Splendid map, J.Edward. Btw, it's Haldesh*a*r 
> 
> A very nice addition to all your worldbuilding stuff. Although i for one like the Haldeshar map better (and would love to see such a writeup for it). Also, a worldmap that binds all of this setting together. I guess this answers the question as to the Patreon thing as well. I think it's a good idea. I don't know exactly how it works, though. So i can't say for sure if i can contribute in a useful manner. But i'd love to see you do more worldbuilding and maps in this style (being an enthusiastic p&p roleplayer, that shouldn't come as a surprise  ).


Oh man - I laughed so hard Eilathen  :Laughing:  Guess I need to go correct the spelling of my own made up word  :Wink: 
I really laughed about that. Thanks for that. A good laugh and a helpful too.

Out of curiosity, what do you prefer more about HaldeshAr 
I know it has a more fantastic feel, I guess.
Oh, you may get your wish [on both the Haldeshar write up and the world map too].



> Such a beautiful map! 
> 
> I haven't voted on the Patreon thing, as I don't game so don't feel it's aimed at me. But Robulous is right that Vorro uses Patreon. I think Kosmic Dungeon uses a sorta similar service (Tip-something?) Maybe one of those guys could give you some advice.


Thank you ChickPea  :Smile: 
Yeah, I guess I need to clarify that better. I wasn't really intending it as just a rpg thing... though I suspect there would maybe be more people who might find it useful for gaming.



> It's a real stunner! What typefaces did you use? I love 'em all and they work really well together. It really does look hand-drawn and hand painted too. 
> 
> I had to look up Patreon. What a cool concept! I suppose it requires having a following who want to see more of your stuff? I guess there's nothing to lose!


Thank you Ravs  :Very Happy: 
The main font is Chaucer available at MyFonts.com.
It is the basis for the 'Land Beyond the Sea' lettering too.
The Skenara lettering was loosely based on Balder also available on MyFonts.com.

Yeah, that was my thinking as well. Not sure if there are enough people interested or not, but I guess as I said to Rob, I will only know once I do.

----------


## ThomasR

Be sure that many people will advertise what you propose on patreon.

----------


## Greg

> What was your thinking on the lettering? Too large? Too 'tree-ish'? Just curious.


I _do_ like the font and think you've done a great job on it, it's just I don't think it quite works here as is.I think the treeish element is definitely a part of it, but maybe because of the colouring. I don't think it stands out as much as it needs to. The green of the text below and its brown definitely suit the palette, but I think perhaps they just need a boost somehow, whether from a bolder text outline or a bit more vibrancy or contrast (whilst keeping in theme).

To be honest, though, I'm not really sure. Everyone else seems to like it a lot, so perhaps it's just me.  :Razz: 

(I do think the "The Sea" is too large though, or maybe just the slight off-centred look doesn't quite work for me.)

Please don't read into this too much though, as I think it's an absolutely stunning piece of work J and one that I will be coming back to time and time again for inspiration and to lift me out of creative slumps.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Eilathen

> Oh man - I laughed so hard Eilathen  Guess I need to go correct the spelling of my own made up word 
> I really laughed about that. Thanks for that. A good laugh and a helpful too.
> 
> Out of curiosity, what do you prefer more about HaldeshAr 
> I know it has a more fantastic feel, I guess.
> Oh, you may get your wish [on both the Haldeshar write up and the world map too].


Glad i could give you a laugh with this  :Smile:  I found it funny as well and hey, don't beat yourself up, made-up words are hard to do and, as you almost never use them, even harder to remember  :Wink: 

Hmm i guess i just loved the land-composition better in the Haldeshar map. It immediately invoked so many pictures and ideas in my mind. I am sure it's also the castle and the word itself that just triggered more in my head. But it is a distinction on a high level! As said, I loved the second map a lot. For example, what i liked about the second map is that it is not cut-off...you show us the whole continent/island. I normally don't like cut-off stuff  :Very Happy:  Although sometimes it triggers a lot of own ideas...so it can be a plus to cut a map off...but in the end i always start wondering what the artist had in mind for the rest and it eats at me   :Wink:  So there's your reason number one why i love WORLD maps ^^

So yeah, i'd be very happy if you provided backstory on Haldeshar and a worldmap for this setting. I'll keep my fingers crossed.
And if you do the Patreon thing, let me know. As said, i think i'd totally be your target audience ^^

----------


## Jaxilon

Excellence! I think it is superb. 

As for Patreon I would say give it a go and tell us how it pans out. It does look like some folks are doing quite well using it and it seems fairly easy to set up. I thought about it but until I can get more time to put into my art I don't think I'm prolific enough to hold any sort of following. You on the other hand have been pounding them out at quite a rate so I think you are good to go. Plus, you may get some additional requests to go in directions you haven't thought of.

Just don't disappear from us here since we'd miss you something fierce.

----------


## Warlin

Wonderfull. I like the way you depict so many intriguing world particularity in this map and sure it'll be interesting to see more of this stuff, so go for patreon.

----------


## Ilgoth

Well for Patreon:

key to make it great is sensible description of what you do and why you need people's support for it. The funding goals are important, if you dont make those clear, people easily see it as begging. Goals should have something to do with your project, maybe at income level x, you upgrade an equipment of yours?

Without those goals, I havent seen great success in Patreon. Only those with already huge following like youtubers, get away with a lack of goals.

And oh yes, the map. Can't say anything. Imagine I am Gollum, and your map parchment was just stolen.

----------


## Ilanthar

Ah! I think I saw the second post first  :Very Happy: . Anyway, I'll have a look on this patreon thing, I'm not sure to know exactly how it works and consists about (to be honest). I'm pretty sure a lot of people would gladly support your -amazing- work, anyway.

----------


## J.Edward

> Be sure that many people will advertise what you propose on patreon.


 :Very Happy: 



> I _do_ like the font and think you've done a great job on it, it's just I don't think it quite works here as is.I think the treeish element is definitely a part of it, but maybe because of the colouring. I don't think it stands out as much as it needs to. The green of the text below and its brown definitely suit the palette, but I think perhaps they just need a boost somehow, whether from a bolder text outline or a bit more vibrancy or contrast (whilst keeping in theme).
> 
> To be honest, though, I'm not really sure. Everyone else seems to like it a lot, so perhaps it's just me. 
> 
> (I do think the "The Sea" is too large though, or maybe just the slight off-centred look doesn't quite work for me.)
> 
> Please don't read into this too much though, as I think it's an absolutely stunning piece of work J and one that I will be coming back to time and time again for inspiration and to lift me out of creative slumps.


The Sea was actually the second one... I had originally had it as the Land of the Jungle Lords, but it didn't seem 'jungely' enough so I changed it.
It's ok. I like advice on how people see things. It's helpful.
Chashio told me that the black and white version of the lettering [on variation maps] seemed too faint, so it's stuff to keep in mind for next maps.



> Glad i could give you a laugh with this.  I found it funny as well and hey, don't beat yourself up, made-up words are hard to do and, as you almost never use them, even harder to remember 
> 
> Hmm i guess i just loved the land-composition better in the Haldeshar map. It immediately invoked so many pictures and ideas in my mind. I am sure it's also the castle and the word itself that just triggered more in my head. But it is a distinction on a high level! As said, I loved the second map a lot. For example, what i liked about the second map is that it is not cut-off...you show us the whole continent/island. I normally don't like cut-off stuff. Although sometimes it triggers a lot of own ideas...so it can be a plus to cut a map off...but in the end i always start wondering what the artist had in mind for the rest and it eats at me. So there's your reason number one why i love WORLD maps ^^
> 
> So yeah, i'd be very happy if you provided backstory on Haldeshar and a worldmap for this setting. I'll keep my fingers crossed.
> And if you do the Patreon thing, let me know. As said, i think i'd totally be your target audience ^^


Yeah, names are powerful vehicles for the imagination. Haldeshar has a certain feel. Skenara has a different feel, which is intentional.
I don't usually do cut-off maps, but I do have a few planned. Ironically, I like them for that very reason... it leads one to wonder about what is beyond the map borders.  :Smile: 



> Excellence! I think it is superb. 
> 
> As for Patreon I would say give it a go and tell us how it pans out. It does look like some folks are doing quite well using it and it seems fairly easy to set up. I thought about it but until I can get more time to put into my art I don't think I'm prolific enough to hold any sort of following. You on the other hand have been pounding them out at quite a rate so I think you are good to go. Plus, you may get some additional requests to go in directions you haven't thought of.
> 
> Just don't disappear from us here since we'd miss you something fierce.


Thanks Jax  :Smile: 
That is a concern. If effort is being put into a different web site then it stands to reason that something suffers, though I would not want it to be my activity on the Guild.
It's going to be a balancing act until I get used to the process and schedule and workload.



> Wonderfull. I like the way you depict so many intriguing world particularity in this map and sure it'll be interesting to see more of this stuff, so go for patreon.


Thank you Warlin  :Very Happy: 



> Well for Patreon:
> 
> key to make it great is sensible description of what you do and why you need people's support for it. The funding goals are important, if you dont make those clear, people easily see it as begging. Goals should have something to do with your project, maybe at income level x, you upgrade an equipment of yours?
> 
> Without those goals, I havent seen great success in Patreon. Only those with already huge following like youtubers, get away with a lack of goals.
> 
> And oh yes, the map. Can't say anything. Imagine I am Gollum, and your map parchment was just stolen.


Thanks Ilgoth  :Smile: 
That has been my biggest trouble so far - trying to work out what my direction will be and what the funding would give to patrons.
I would love to offer printed maps sent to patrons, but I think the cost might make it difficult.
I need to find a local printer and get some quotes on what that would cost per map and then what shipping rates would be to a number of locations.
It might not be a feasible goal but I'll find out. Also, the time involved each month to get prints, package and ship them might be prohibitive.



> Ah! I think I saw the second post first . Anyway, I'll have a look on this patreon thing, I'm not sure to know exactly how it works and consists about (to be honest). I'm pretty sure a lot of people would gladly support your -amazing- work, anyway.


Thanks Ilanthar  :Smile:  
I suspect you might do well with Patreon also.

----------


## JeffH

Fantastic work.  Love the detail, esp the little cities and town pictures.

----------


## J.Edward

> Fantastic work.  Love the detail, esp the little cities and town pictures.


Thanks Jeff  :Very Happy:

----------


## Diamond

Wow, how'd I miss this??  Really great work as per usual, J.E.  I personally think a _bit_ more color wouldn't have been amiss, but it looks great with this more toned-down color scheme as well.

As far as Patreon, hell, why not?  I already give money to Vorro and a couple other people, what's one more?  I may go bankrupt, but it's in the service of art!  Art, dammit, art!!!!

----------


## FranCobasGC

Its amazing! love the details!

----------


## J.Edward

> Wow, how'd I miss this??  Really great work as per usual, J.E.  I personally think a _bit_ more color wouldn't have been amiss, but it looks great with this more toned-down color scheme as well.
> 
> As far as Patreon, hell, why not?  I already give money to Vorro and a couple other people, what's one more?  I may go bankrupt, but it's in the service of art!  Art, dammit, art!!!!


Thanks Diamond.  :Smile: 
 :Razz:  Dare I say it... you're a funny guy.  :Surprised: 
[quietly put shin guards on and the knee pads... don't forget the knee pads]



> Its amazing! love the details!


Thank you Fran.  :Smile:

----------


## J.Edward

As a fun update to this map..
I finally got my patreon running.  :Razz: 
It took a lot longer than I would have thought to do it too.

Man, over a year. That's disgraceful.  :Surprised: 
A sidenote, as it relates to this map in particular...
I entered this in the Atlas of Design call for entries for this year's book.
And I'm happy to say it was chosen as one of the maps to be in the 4th volume.  :Very Happy: 
Yay!!! I will have more info as I have it. I am still waiting to hear more back from them about publication.

----------


## ThomasR

Checked-in  :Smile:

----------


## ChickPea

Congrats on getting the Patreon set up. I hope it's successful for you.

And HUGE congrats on being included in the Atlas of Design! That's a fantastic achievement.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Diamond

Nice job, Johnny!

----------


## Mouse

Wow!

Congratulations!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ilanthar

Yay! I told you so  :Smile: !

And about the Atlas of Design, congratulations! This was an incredible map.

----------


## Voolf

> As a fun update to this map..
> I finally got my patreon running. 
> It took a lot longer than I would have thought to do it too.
> 
> Man, over a year. That's disgraceful. 
> A sidenote, as it relates to this map in particular...
> I entered this in the Atlas of Design call for entries for this year's book.
> And I'm happy to say it was chosen as one of the maps to be in the 4th volume. 
> Yay!!! I will have more info as I have it. I am still waiting to hear more back from them about publication.


That is wonderful news John, and a bit coincidental, as i desided to try out the patreon too  :Very Happy:  I am currently working on my page from last week. Making some initial art for page. I don't know when i will start it yet, but it's pending the launch  :Smile: . There is much more i have to learn how to set up it correctly.

Congratulations on Atlas of Design!

----------


## Falconius

That's awesome.  Very well done  :Smile:

----------


## J.Edward

> Checked-in (:


The first patron post[s] will be up tonight, hopefully. After I am done with work for the day.
It's the stuff I was working on most recently on instagram  :Wink: 



> Congrats on getting the Patreon set up. I hope it's successful for you.
> 
> And HUGE congrats on being included in the Atlas of Design! That's a fantastic achievement.


Thanks CP  :Smile:  I hope so too. As I said in other places, I'll still be posting the completed work here as always  :Wink: 



> Nice job, Johnny!


Thanks D  :Very Happy: 



> Wow!
> 
> Congratulations!


Thank you Mouse  :Smile: 



> Yay! I told you so (:!
> And about the Atlas of Design, congratulations! This was an incredible map.


Hehe, yes, you did.  :Smile:  Thanks Ilanthar.
Are you still updating yours? or just the Tipeee?



> That is wonderful news John, and a bit coincidental, as i desided to try out the patreon too. I am currently working on my page from last week. Making some initial art for page. I don't know when i will start it yet, but it's pending the launch. There is much more i have to learn how to set up it correctly.
> 
> Congratulations on Atlas of Design!


Thanks Voolf  :Smile:  
Don't stress too much about getting everything perfect.
That is part of what held me back for so long.
And ultimately I just had to push it and get somethign started.
The graphics and all proved to be less important than i thought.
The message and the plan for what to do was more trouble and more important, for me.



> That's awesome.  Very well done (:


Thanks Falconius  :Smile:  

I am hoping that once I get some funds going with Patreon, then I will turn around and send some support to my fellow mapmakers on patreon. 
That was why I was asking you about yours, Ilanthar.  :Wink: 

[one of the things I'm hoping patreon will help fund is the completion of all the Thalak-Mul map stuff]

----------


## Ilanthar

> *By J.Edward*
> Hehe, yes, you did. Thanks Ilanthar.
> Are you still updating yours? or just the Tipeee?


My pleasure  :Smile: ! I'm eager to see more of your work.
Actually, I was just working on my Tipeee. But for some time now, I wanted to do something with my Patreon. Your a bit responsible for the last step  :Wink: .
I kinda restart it on a new concept in my Eldoran setting - more focused on maps and with less translation for me (the major problem with my last attempt).

----------


## MistyBeee

The Atlas of Design ! Congrats, J. !! One more proof you're one of the very best  :Smile:

----------


## Eilathen

Congrats, J.! Well deserved, your maps are art, no question.

And cool that you have a patreon now. Let us know how it goes! All the best with it!

----------


## J.Edward

> My pleasure ! I'm eager to see more of your work.
> Actually, I was just working on my Tipeee. But for some time now, I wanted to do something with my Patreon. Your a bit responsible for the last step .
> I kinda restart it on a new concept in my Eldoran setting - more focused on maps and with less translation for me (the major problem with my last attempt).


After my first month with Patreeon, I will join you on your patreon.  :Wink: 



> The Atlas of Design ! Congrats, J. !! One more proof you're one of the very best


Thanks you Beee  :Very Happy:  I would almost guarantee that if you enter the next time, you will be included.  :Wink: 



> Congrats, J.! Well deserved, your maps are art, no question.
> 
> And cool that you have a patreon now. Let us know how it goes! All the best with it!


Thanks Eilathen  :Smile: 
It has started well. I am still getting my bearings for what to post and how often.
I'm sure I'll have some useful commentary after I've been at it a bit longer.

----------


## J.Edward

As a follow up to the previous posts, the new Atlas of Design is available for pre-order.
So if you're interested in seeing Skenara and 31 other maps, go grab a copy.
It's $35 plus shipping and handling. I receive no profit from the book. I just wanted to let people know it was available.  :Wink: 

Go here to pre-order - http://atlasofdesign.org/order/

----------


## ThomasR

There's some serious mapping going on in this book ! I'll sure order this one and to all of you who read this thread, please petition for reprints of books 1 to 3. If not for you, do it for me, pleaaaaaaase  :Smile:

----------


## - JO -

> As a follow up to the previous posts, the new Atlas of Design is available for pre-order.
> So if you're interested in seeing Skenara and 31 other maps, go grab a copy.
> It's $35 plus shipping and handling. I receive no profit from the book. I just wanted to let people know it was available. 
> 
> Go here to pre-order - http://atlasofdesign.org/order/


Thanks for the link : I didn't know those atlas ! I ordered the 4th edition... and I join thomas for the reprint petition of books 1 to 3 !!!!

----------

